# Quick question-Split 211???



## frazie17 (Feb 7, 2006)

I currently have the 211....I am looking to have another tv (standard) for my bar with a duplicate picture.

I know the picture will be whatever is on my HD tv from my 211... but is this possible?
If so...what equipment do I need....and where do I hook it up? What output?

I was able to do this with my standard old receiver...with a coax cable.

Wondering if I can do this from a 211...

thanks!


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

The ViP211 does have an internal modulator. The picuter sent via coax would be SD, but yes, it will work.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

It will appear on channel 3 or 4 of the old TV. 

The picture might be better than analog, depending if it's using all 525 of the scan lines.


----------



## frazie17 (Feb 7, 2006)

BoisePaul said:


> The ViP211 does have an internal modulator. The picuter sent via coax would be SD, but yes, it will work.


Does the cable go to the back of the 211...of so...where????


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

The female "F" connector with the TV screen symbol right by it.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

Use HDMI connection on your HD tv and S-video on your non Digital.


----------

